# MSI mobo help!!



## generalth3ta

Hello,
I have an MSI 890FXA-GD70 motherboard which I am using to build my first PC.
When I first powered on the computer, all the fans began spinning, the hard drive started to hum and the graphics card seems to be running fine. However, the motherboard starts to beep continuously and the green LCD display on it flashes "FF" and a small red light by the CMOS battery flashes as well. The monitor displays "no signal". I tried removing the CMOS battery but this doesn't help. Any ideas? THANK YOU HELP WOULD BE APRRECIATED.


----------



## bkribbs

generalth3ta said:


> Hello,
> I have an MSI 890FXA-GD70 motherboard which I am using to build my first PC.
> When I first powered on the computer, all the fans began spinning, the hard drive started to hum and the graphics card seems to be running fine. However, the motherboard starts to beep continuously and the green LCD display on it flashes "FF" and a small red light by the CMOS battery flashes as well. The monitor displays "no signal". I tried removing the CMOS battery but this doesn't help. Any ideas? THANK YOU HELP WOULD BE APRRECIATED.



I would try replacing the CMOS battery with a fresh one.


----------



## generalth3ta

But it's a brand new mobo what would be wrong with the battery?


----------



## bkribbs

generalth3ta said:


> But it's a brand new mobo what would be wrong with the battery?



Maybe its a bad battery. It's not super difficult to do. But I doubt that is the problem. Let me do some research.


----------



## StrangleHold

Depending on the Bios it can be either the memory or a power issue.

1. Try it with one stick of memory.

2. Make sure all power connectors are correct. Make sure all the standoffs are placed correct.


----------



## bkribbs

Ok so far heres what I have. The FF means initialization mode. Does it display anything else?

For reference, heres the site with the most help, appears to be a semi common problem: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/285712-31-890fxa-gd70-phenom-system-posting

EDIT- If the mods have a problem with the link here, they can remove it, or tell me to and I will.

EDIT 2-Strangehold beat me to it.


----------



## generalth3ta

It does not display anything else......... I've tried it with one stick of memory, still nothing.
Just beeps and the red ligt and the FF code.


----------



## StrangleHold

Is the 8 pin CPU power connector plugged in?


----------



## 2048Megabytes

As Stranglehold advised previously did you install the motherboard on the standoffs correctly?

Edit: Also, what are the specifications of the RAM you are trying to use with the motherboard? 

I was also just looking at the specifications of the MSI 890FXA-GD70 motherboard.  You chose a very nice mainboard.


----------



## generalth3ta

Hmmmmmm
It's two 4gb sticks of OCZ gold RAM.
Its optimized for Intel platforms but the guy at the store said it would work with an AMD system.
This is really stressing me out.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

What is the model number of the OCZ RAM you have?  And I don't mean to sound redundant but also did you install install the motherboard on the standoffs correctly?


----------

